# Resident Evil: Afterlife Trailer



## Lucy Bones (Apr 3, 2010)

The trailer for the next RE movie, Resident Evil: Afterlife, was recently released on Myspace. This movie is set to come out in September, and I am very excited for it.

After watching the trailer, it was obvious that they are starting to ride along the games, because they are now implicating Las Plagas. 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?f...searchid=a18c348d-836e-4a60-a4e4-4ebf9ff41ee5

What do you guys think?


----------



## torachi (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks awful.

Just like the other 3.

I can't fucking wait.

ooo and Paul w.s. comes back to direct...haha, epic.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 3, 2010)

i was wondering when it was gonna come out, but i dont get how Las Plagas would come along and become part of the story.


----------



## Matt (Apr 3, 2010)

That movie looks completely different than the first three. I guess they had to rewrite the entire storyline after they realised the original story had more holes in it that Tupac.


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

ok i just joygasmed everywhere!!!! and it looks like whesker might be in more then 30 seconds of this one I LOVE WHESKER HAHAHAHA


----------



## Matt (Apr 3, 2010)

This time he doesn't look like Smith from the Matrix.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Apr 3, 2010)

It's weird seeing Wesker and not hearing him yell "CHRIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSS!"


----------



## Stawks (Apr 3, 2010)

They got Paul WS to come back?!?!

Fuuuuuuuuuuck yes

Death Race was so awesome :3


----------



## Smelge (Apr 3, 2010)

Holy crap, that looks terrible.


----------



## garoose (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks to me like every scene is just an excuse to cram things in our faces for the sole purpose of showing off their third demension of mediocracy :V


----------



## Raiven (Apr 3, 2010)

Well seeing as I liked the first film, love riffing the second and third, and thought Degeneration was better than all of them.... I'll go see it in theaters.  What can I say, I am a walking RE encyclopedia.  Zombies/zombie killing is my favorite pasttime.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't see why everyone hates the movies, all 3 of them were good...4th is probably gonna be just as BA as the other 3. Also, put into consideration that there are no other good zombie movies....


----------



## garoose (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Don't see why everyone hates the movies, all 3 of them were good...4th is probably gonna be just as BA as the other 3. Also, put into consideration that there are no other good zombie movies....


 
Echem...Shaun of the Dead?


----------



## Raiven (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Don't see why everyone hates the movies, all 3 of them were good...4th is probably gonna be just as BA as the other 3. Also, put into consideration that there are no other good zombie movies....


 
George Romero.

Need I say more?

I wish he had actually worked on the first movie like he was supposed to.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> Echem...Shaun of the Dead?


Good movie for comedy, not so much for zombie brutality.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 4, 2010)

there is no Live action Resident Evil...
actually I refuse to have RE part of that series


what we need is another RE CG movie :V


Scotty1700 said:


> Don't see why everyone hates the movies, all 3  of them were good...4th is probably gonna be just as BA as the other 3.  Also, put into consideration that there are no other good zombie  movies....


lets put it this way

Resident Evil: Degeneration was better than those 3
only connection the Live Action has to the games, is the name in the title


----------



## torachi (Apr 6, 2010)

Stawks said:


> They got Paul WS to come back?!?!


 
he wrote/produced all of them

probably wasn't hard


----------



## garoose (Apr 6, 2010)

I wanna see a RE movie that actually models the games more accurately


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 6, 2010)

I may see it just to marvel at how bad it is.


----------



## Willow (Apr 6, 2010)

..I kinda do wanna see it now..but I can't...


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 6, 2010)

garoose said:


> I wanna see a RE movie that actually models the games more accurately


Resident Evil: Degeneration is quite accurate.


----------



## Karimah (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm an avid RE fan and this just gives me a mixture of sadness, anger, and infinite disappointment. Well, adding on to the heaping pile of regret I had for ever laying eyes on the original movies.

I may go see this to be a general ass and shout obscene things at the movie screen.

It makes me feel better about life if I don't think of the movies as Resident Evil live action films, just a standalone series.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 6, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Resident Evil: Degeneration is quite accurate.


And that's why it's terminally _*boring*_*.*


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 6, 2010)

Y'know what pisses me off? People who get butthurt because a movie based off of a game only loosely follows the game's plot. Y'know, I PREFER it that way. I've already played the fucking game, I don't want to WATCH it. New plots mean new experiences and new stuff to watch. If all you want is some shit you've already seen before in a game, then you should probably stop watching movies and just lock yourself in your room with your game.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 6, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Y'know what pisses me off? People who get butthurt because a movie based off of a game only loosely follows the game's plot. Y'know, I PREFER it that way. I've already played the fucking game, I don't want to WATCH it. New plots mean new experiences and new stuff to watch. If all you want is some shit you've already seen before in a game, then you should probably stop watching movies and just lock yourself in your room with your game.


Signed. The movies are their own continuity and that's the reason they work. It's just as bad as people who get bumsore over there being no singing in the LotR movies, or bitching that "X is missing from the movie, IT WAS IN THE BOOK!". People don't realize that different mediums need different methods of storytelling.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 6, 2010)

If the third movie had the earth dying and depopulating, how would they jump to this other scenario?


----------



## garoose (Apr 6, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Y'know what pisses me off? People who get butthurt because a movie based off of a game only loosely follows the game's plot. Y'know, I PREFER it that way. I've already played the fucking game, I don't want to WATCH it. New plots mean new experiences and new stuff to watch. If all you want is some shit you've already seen before in a game, then you should probably stop watching movies and just lock yourself in your room with your game.


 
My ass isn't sore... I guess I just want that because I never actually played through the game on my own and my friend played most of it, so I'm still curious exactly what happened.

The funny thing is he blows at video games, he go the terrible ending where like everyone dies, it was just that I was kind of too scared of the game to play it


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 6, 2010)

Glaice said:


> If the third movie had the earth dying and depopulating, how would they jump to this other scenario?


If you payed attention, you'd know that there were (possible) survivors in Alaska, and that it was possible that that area was untouched by the virus.


----------



## Karimah (Apr 6, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Y'know what pisses me off? People who get butthurt because a movie based off of a game only loosely follows the game's plot. Y'know, I PREFER it that way. I've already played the fucking game, I don't want to WATCH it. New plots mean new experiences and new stuff to watch. If all you want is some shit you've already seen before in a game, then you should probably stop watching movies and just lock yourself in your room with your game.



*rubs ass* Pretty sure mine isn't sore. Sorry, I thought you asked for my opinion. My bad for giving it :/. All I ever asked for was a movie that didn't attempt to jack the title of an increasingly popular series of video games for some extra views. I _enjoyed_ Silent Hill the movie, despite playing the games more than once. I liked it because it WAS Silent Hill. It was its own plot and flair, yes, but I as a fan identified with several of the characters displayed and the plot produced.

I, unlike others, can't just be pacified with a vague grasp at using Umbrella and zombies in a few movies to make it Resident Evil. It also doesn't help that the actual trailer itself seemed...well...generic. If you're going to base a movie off a video game, at least make me feel like I'm getting a story I never could in the games - but that I could still find feasible.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> The trailer for the next RE movie, Resident Evil: Afterlife, was recently released on Myspace. This movie is set to come out in September, and I am very excited for it.
> 
> After watching the trailer, it was obvious that they are starting to ride along the games, because they are now implicating Las Plagas.
> 
> ...


 

I already made this thread. >:[





Raiven said:


> Well seeing as I liked the first film, love riffing the second and third, and thought Degeneration was better than all of them.... I'll go see it in theaters. What can I say, I am a walking RE encyclopedia. Zombies/zombie killing is my favorite pasttime.


 

I raep lickers and hunter for breakfast :3

On topic those who go derpwesker that guy (movie wesker) blows. hey paul, nice way to ripoff the glasses-take-off-and-throw scene from RE5


----------



## Karimah (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I already made this thread. >:[
> 
> 
> I raep lickers and hunter for breakfast :3
> ...



I didn't even notice that ;o; I'm sorry, I would have replied to yours first <.<

I adore Wesker to death and this movie rendition is making me sad... :/


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

Karimah said:


> I didn't even notice that ;o; I'm sorry, I would have replied to yours first <.<
> 
> I adore Wesker to death and this movie rendition is making me sad... :/


 

They did a nice job w/ those plagas, tho.

And, lol, did u see the executioer? who runs w/ hammer like that? best way is anime style


----------



## Karimah (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> They did a nice job w/ those plagas, tho.
> 
> And, lol, did u see the executioer? who runs w/ hammer like that? best way is anime style



Haha, although adding the plagas is going to confuse the hell out of the audience members who never once associated with the games. "WHAT DO YOU MEAN THEY'RE NOT ZOMBIES?! >:C"

YES. He creeped me the hell out in 5 because he'd saunter up behind you and if you didn't move fast enough he'd crush the hell outta you. His anime run kind of ruins the effect.

It's interesting how they made no connection with the other games to such a degree until now. I guess because 5 is the most recent?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

Karimah said:


> Haha, although adding the plagas is going to confuse the hell out of the audience members who never once associated with the games. "WHAT DO YOU MEAN THEY'RE NOT ZOMBIES?! >:C"
> 
> YES. He creeped me the hell out in 5 because he'd saunter up behind you and if you didn't move fast enough he'd crush the hell outta you.* His anime run kind of ruins the effect*.
> 
> It's interesting how they made no connection with the other games to such a degree until now. I guess because 5 is the most recent?


 

its awesome


----------



## Karimah (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> its awesome



XP If you say so.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 7, 2010)

garoose said:


> I wanna see a RE movie that actually models the games more accurately


did you watch Resident Evil: Degeneration?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 7, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Y'know what pisses me off? People who get butthurt because a movie based off of a game only loosely follows the game's plot. Y'know, I PREFER it that way. I've already played the fucking game, I don't want to WATCH it. New plots mean new experiences and new stuff to watch. If all you want is some shit you've already seen before in a game, then you should probably stop watching movies and just lock yourself in your room with your game.


the games no longer follow the main plot, folks mostly bitched about 4 and heavily on 5.

PS. Resident Evil series is dead now, cause they killed wesker


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> the games no longer follow the main plot, folks mostly bitched about 4 and heavily on 5.
> 
> PS. Resident Evil series is dead now, cause they killed wesker


 
No, Umbrella is dead, cayse they killed Wesker. Even from death, Spencer had conrtol over Weskers actions.

But the viruses sold to fund Uroboros? Everywhere.


----------



## CFox (Apr 7, 2010)

Whats the best way to watch Resident Evil movies? Just forget that it's a Resident Evil movie. Throw out the story and watch it for it's action moments and slight comedy [whether or not they meant to be funny] 

When you ignore the horrible story plot lines/dialog that have pretty much nothing to do with the actual cannon story, then these movies are actually pretty damn good.


...My favorite is still Shaun of the Dead. I have a thing for good British comedy...


----------



## Karimah (Apr 7, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Whats the best way to watch Resident Evil movies? Just forget that it's a Resident Evil movie. Throw out the story and watch it for it's action moments and slight comedy [whether or not they meant to be funny]
> 
> When you ignore the horrible story plot lines/dialog that have pretty much nothing to do with the actual cannon story, then these movies are actually pretty damn good.



This. Exactly what I do.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 7, 2010)

That is awesome, they put the Executioner Majini in there.


----------



## Molotov (Apr 8, 2010)

Ah, so -this- is the trailer a buddy of mine was talking about.

I did like the other three before it, even though Apocalypse is my personal favorite and Degeneration was a bit nice. Something that did throw me off, apart from the Executioner and the Las Plagas hosts, was the actor portraying Wesker.

I already felt like he's going to fuck up the badassery that is Wesker, XD

No matter though, I love the "what-ifs" of the Resident Evil movies, so I'll check this one out for sure.


----------



## slorrel (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, looks pretty cool. But the previous resident evil movies were only alright. The first being the best, but went a little down hill after that. Could have done a lot better with 'em. I mean, what the hell was with the tyrant in the third movie?!


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 8, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Yeah, looks pretty cool. But the previous resident evil movies were only alright. The first being the best, but went a little down hill after that. Could have done a lot better with 'em. I mean, what the hell was with the tyrant in the third movie?!




Inorite? why is a licker the boss in first? I rape lickers for breakfast.

And Dr."Now you try" was more like a Bandersnacth than A tyrant :/


I wanna know what those things that jumped out the windows (while shooting) were. I hope they are Mr.X Tyrants :3c


----------



## slorrel (Apr 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Inorite? why is a licker the boss in first? I rape lickers for breakfast.
> 
> And Dr."Now you try" was more like a Bandersnacth than A tyrant :/
> 
> ...



Yeah, but lickers are still pretty bad ass!

You know, I'm surprised they haven't included Hunters in the movie series yet.


----------

